# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Eczeem - Artikel

## Agnes574

Eczeem 

Eczeem is een verzamelnaam voor allerlei soorten huiduitslag. De huid is aangetast door: roodheid, schilfering, warmte, zwelling, rode bultjes, vochtblaasjes, vochtafscheiding ,korstjes en krabeffecten. Deze verschijnselen kunnen naast en na elkaar aanwezig zijn. Er bestaan vele vormen van eczeem, naar gelang de oorzaak. 

1. Seborroïsch eczeem. 
Dit is een huiduitslag die veel voorkomt bij pasgeborenen (van zes weken tot 16 weken). De huid is rood en dik bedekt met vettige, gelige schilfers. De huiduitslag zit vooral op het hoofd en soms in de schaamstreek. In dat geval spreekt men ook wel van luieruitslag. 
Volwassenen kunnen ook last hebben van dit type eczeem. De uitslag zit dan vooral op plaatsen waar veel talgklieren in de huid aanwezig zijn, zoals de hoofdhuid, de plooi tussen neus en wangen, achter de oren, de wenkbrauwen en de borst. Omdat gist die van nature op de huid voorkomt een belangrijke factor speelt bij het ontstaan van dit type eczeem, is behandeling met een gistdodend middel (shampoo) vaak succesvol.

2. Zwemmerseczeem. 
Dit is een huiduitslag die veroorzaakt wordt door een schimmelinfectie. Eigenlijk is de term eczeem dan ook onjuist. Bij zwemmerseczeem is de huid rood en schilferig en jeukt. Zwemmerseczeem is besmettelijk, de schimmel verspreidt zich makkelijk en snel via warme en vochtige plaatsen (zwembad, douches in sporthallen). De uitslag is te voorkomen door de huid na zwemmen of douchen goed af te drogen en slippers te dragen in zwembaden en openbare doucheruimtes. Heeft men toch zwemmerseczeem opgelopen dan is deze te genezen met een schimmeldodend middel. 

3. Contacteczeem. 
Huiduitslag die te wijten is aan contact met een bepaalde stof. De uitslag zit alleen op die plaatsen die met de stof in aanraking zijn geweest. De huid is rood, jeukt en is soms bedekt met schilferende plekken en kleine blaasjes of bultjes. De reactie kan veroorzaakt worden door een allergie of door irritatie. 
Irritatie kan ontstaan door contact met bv. bijtende stoffen zoals bleekmiddelen, en kan bij iedereen ontstaan.
In geval van allergie is er sprake van overgevoeligheid voor een bepaalde stof. Vaak ontwikkelt zich dit na herhaaldelijk of langdurig contact met die stof. Typische voorbeelden zijn nikkel in sieraden, cosmetica, zeep, jodium, rubber; verfstoffen, lijm, sappen van bepaalde bomen, groenten en vruchten. 
De preciese oorzaak van contacteczeem kan opgespoord worden met een huidtest waarbij mogelijk allergene stoffen met een plakker op de huid worden aangebracht. Een rode ontstoken plek wijst op een allergische reactie. 

4. Nummelair eczeem 
Bij deze vorm ontstaan jeukende, ronde plekken op de huid van armen en benen, soms met blaren. Komt meer voor bij mannen dan bij vrouwen. De oorzaak is onbekend. 

5. Asteatotisch of craquelé eczeem. 
Komt vooral bij ouderen voor en wordt veroorzaakt door een uitdroging van de huid. 
De schilferige plekken komen vooral op de onderbenen voor. 

6. Dyshidrotisch eczeem. 
Een vorm van eczeem die voorkomt op de dikste delen van de huid, zoals vingers, handpalmen en voetzolen. Er ontwikkelen zich jeukende blaasjes die soms samen een grote vochtige plek kunnen vormen. De oorzaak is niet bekend. 

7. Constitutioneel eczeem of atopische dermatitis 
Dit is de meest voorkomende vorm van eczeem.
Constitutioneel of atopisch eczeem (ook atopische dermatitis, neurodermatitis of neurodermitis genoemd) is een veel voorkomende sterk jeukende ontsteking van de huid. De afwijking begint meestal in de eerste levensjaren en verdwijnt in ongeveer de helft van de gevallen tegen de puberteit of zelfs vroeger. Maar het kan zich ook voortzetten na de puberteit of pas nadien beginnen. De eerste verschijnselen kunnen zelfs bij mensen van 70 jaar of ouder ontstaan. Bij jonge kinderen wordt het ook wel dauwworm genoemd. De vochtige plekken of de huid lijken op dauwdruppels en hebben een ringvormig uitzicht. 

Het is een chronische ziekte waarbij de patiënten periodes ervaren waarin de ziekte hevig opflakkert en dan weer afneemt. 
Constitutioneel eczeem komt in de Westerse maatschappij in toenemende mate voor. Naar schatting hebben 2 tot 3% van de volwassen bevolking constitutioneel eczeem. Bij kinderen zou dit momenteel rond 6 à 7% schommelen. Vergeleken met 30 jaar geleden, lijden 2 tot 3 maal meer kinderen aan eczeem. Vrouwen en mannen hebben een even groot risico om de ziekte te ontwikkelen. Ongeveer 70% van de patienten heeft familieleden met eczeem, astma of hooikoorts. 
Hoewel eczeem geen levensbedreigende ziekte is, kan de irriterende, pijnlijke een ontsierende aard ervan de levenskwaliteit van de patiënt en zijn gezin ingrijpend beïnvloeden. De ziekte heeft zowel een invloed op psychologische factoren zoals het humeur en het gevoel van eigenwaarde, als op sociale en functionele factoren zoals de relaties met anderen en de dagelijkse bezigheden op het werk of op school.


Hoe ziet het er uit? 
De huiduitslag kan op alle plekken van de huid voorkomen. 
Bij jonge kinderen zijn het vooral gezicht, knieholten en elleboogplooien. Op latere leeftijd worden ook andere delen van de huid aangetast, zoals romp, nek en handruggen. 

De belangrijkste kenmerken zijn: 
• roodheid ten gevolge van een versterkte doorbloeding van de huid
• felle jeuk. Door te krabben wordt jeuk tijdelijk verlicht, maar door het krabben ontstaat nieuwe jeuk, waardoor weer meer gekrabt wordt.
• droge, schilferende huid
• lichenificatie: door krabben ontstaat na verloop van tijd een verdikking van de huid en vergroving van de huidstructuren: dit wordt lichenificatie genoemd.
• infectie: bacterieen kunnen zich op eczeem-huid beter vestigen dan op gezonde huid. Ook in krabwondjes kunnen ze zich uitbreiden. Er onstaan dan rode, oppervlakkige wondjes (erosies) waar geel wondvocht uitkomt. Dit wondvocht droogt vaak in tot gele korstjes. Een bacteriele infectie van eczeem wordt impetigenisatie genoemd. Bij bacteriele infecties kunnen ook puistjes ontstaan.
• blaren: tijdens een acute verergering van het eczeem kunnen blaasjes of blaren ontstaan die met helder vocht zijn gevuld.
• pigmentverandering : Wanneer eczeem tot rust komt kunnen plekken van de huid waar het eczeem gezeten heeft lichter gekleurd zijn dan de normale huid (hypopigmentatie). Bij mensen met een donker huidtype kan er ook een donkere verkleuring van de huid (hyperpigmentatie) optreden. Deze kleurveranderingen verdwijnen meestal na verloop van tijd. 

Oorzaken 
De oorzaken van constitutioneel eczeem zijn niet precies bekend. Het is een aandoening waarbij meerdere factoren afwisselend en gelijktijdig een rol spelen. 
Vast staat dat het gevolg is van een combinatie van omgevingsfactoren en erfelijke factoren.

-Erfelijke aanleg
Het hebben van een bepaalde erfelijke aanleg ('constitutie') is een belangrijke factor is. Vandaar de naam constitutioneel eczeem. Heeft men deze erfelijke aanleg, dan zal die tijdens het leven niet meer veranderen. 
Het merendeel van de mensen met constitutioneel eczeem heeft een atopische constitutie. Dat is een aanleg tot het ontwikkelen van een allergische aandoening, zoals constitutioneel eczeem, astma en hooikoorts (allergische rhinitis). Mensen met deze constitutie hebben een grotere kans om kinderen te krijgen die ook een atopische constitutie hebben. 
Wanneer al deze allergische aandoeningen samen optreden, spreekt men ook van atopisch syndroom.

Bij mensen met de allergische vorm van eczeem wordt een specifieke afwijking van het immuunsysteem vastgesteld: ze vertonen hogere waarden van een welbepaald antilichaam, IgE, dat een rol speelt bij allergische reacties. Dit IgE zit vast aan receptoren aan de buitenkant van de mestcellen. Bij contact met een allergiserende stof bindt dat allergeen zich aan het IgE. De mestcel reageert daarop door de stoffen (waaronder Histamine) uit te stoten. Deze stoffen zorgen voor de allergische reactie. Bij eczeem vindt de afweerreactie vooral in de huid en slijmvliezen plaats (jeuk, huiduitslag). 
De allergische reactie ontstaat doordat bijvoorbeeld de allergenen worden ingeademd (uitwerpselen van de huisstofmijt, pollen van bomen en grassen, haren en huidschilfers van dieren), via de voeding of via direct contact met de huid (contactallergie) worden ingenomen. Contact met een klein beetje van de stof kan al een heftige reactie veroorzaken. 
Bij de minder voorkomende niet-allergische vorm van constitutioneel eczeem worden geen verhoogde IgE-waardes vastgesteld, maar de symptomen zijn vrijwel identiek.

-Omgevingsfactoren 
Wijzigingen in de omgeving en/of de levensstijl vormen de meest aannemelijke verklaring voor de toegename van eczeem. Uit studies blijkt dat er belangrijke verbanden bestaan tussen eczeem en een hoge sociaal-economische standaard, kleinere gezinnen en verstedelijking. Dit wijst erop dat factoren die verband houden met de ontwikkeling van een westerse levensstijl een rol kunnen spelen in de ontwikkeling van de ziekte. 
Naast de invloed die ze op de kans tot ontstaan van eczeem kunnen hebben, hebben omgevingsfactoren ook opstoten van de ziekte bij gevoelige patiënten tot gevolg. Dat komt doordat ze de gevoeligheid van de huid doen toenemen of rechtstreeks atopische opstoten veroorzaken. 
Factoren die aanleiding geven tot het optreden van de ziekte of die opstoten kunnen veroorzaken, zijn o.m.
• infecties, 
• stress, nervositeit, angst, opwinding, verveling, denken aan jeuk
• lage vochtigheidsgraad en andere factoren die de huid uitdrogen, b.v. water, fel zonlicht, koud weer en droge, warme lucht.
• irriterende stoffen (b.v.: chemicaliën, parfum, zeep, cosmetica, wasmiddelen, inkt, wol, rubber, nylon). 
• Allergiserende stoffen zoals dierenhaar, pollen, huisstofmijt, voedingsstoffen koemelk, pinda, soja …)
• Beschadiging van de huid (genezende wondjes, littekens, zonnebrand, krabsporen)

Zie vervolg
(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

VERVOLG 1 ARTIKEL 
Eczeem 

Eczeem voorkomen 
Wanneer één of beide ouders een atopische constitutie hebben, bestaat er een grotere kans dat de kinderen ook de aanleg hebben om eczeem, astma of hooikoorts te krijgen. Of de kinderen daadwerkelijk een allergische aandoening ontwikkelen hangt evenwel ook nog van andere factoren af. Bijvoorbeeld van de mate waarin het kind in aanraking komt met stoffen waarvoor het allergisch zou kunnen worden. Door ervoor te zorgen dat de kinderen zo min mogelijk met dergelijke stoffen in aanraking komen, kan het ontwikkelen van een allergische aandoening worden uitgesteld of soms zelfs voorkomen. 
Maatregelen die men kan nemen zijn: 

• Saneren van het huis (kinderkamer): gladde vloeren en muren, (af)wasbare gordijnen, katoenen dekentje of synthetisch dekbed, geen huisdieren (behalve vissen en reptielen), enz. Begin hier niet op eigen houtje aan, maar vraag eerst advies aan uw arts om te kijken of er werkelijk sprake is van atopie en of dergelijke maatregelen enige zin hebben
• Het langdurig geven van borstvoeding (minimaal 6 maanden) kan het ontwikkelen van allergie uitstellen of zelfs voorkomen. Tijdens de periode van borstvoeding verdient het de voorkeur dat de moeder zoveel mogelijk de voedingsmiddelen vermijdt die allergische problemen kunnen veroorzaken. Begeleiding door arts en diëtist is daarbij geboden. 
• Wanneer geven van borstvoeding niet mogelijk is, kan het kind met hypoallergene flesvoeding gevoed worden. Hierin zijn de koemelkeiwitten kleiner gemaakt, zodat de kans op een allergische reactie gering is. Begeleiding door een arts en eventueel een diëtist is van grote waarde. 
• Ongeveer 60% van de baby's en peuters met eczeem is allergisch voor bepaald voedsel (vooral kippeneiwit, koemelk, pinda, soja, tarwe en vis). Bij volwassenen worden vaak IgE antistoffen tegen bijvoorbeeld groenten, fruit en noten in het bloed aangetroffen. Het gaat dan meestal om een kruisreactie met inhalatieallergenen als pollen van bomen (bijvoorbeeld een allergie voor appel als kruisreactie bij allergie voor de berk) en grassen. Voedselallergie is meestal slechts één van vele factoren die een rol spelen bij het eczeem. Het weglaten van voedsel heeft dan ook niet altijd het gewenste resultaat. Experimenteer niet op eigen houtje, maar in overleg met de behandelende arts!

Zie vervolg
(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

VERVOLG 2 ARTIKEL
Eczeem

Behandeling 
Tot nu toe is er geen genezing voor constitutioneel eczeem, want de (atopische) aanleg is niet te veranderen. Wel bestaan er goede mogelijkheden om het eczeem te behandelen en is het vaak mogelijk om de klachten zoveel mogelijk te verlichten of zelfs te voorkomen. 

Irritatie en allergische reacties vermijden
• Indien vast staat dat u allergisch bent voor bepaalde stoffen (voeding, huismijt, pollen, antibiotica, cosmetica&) moet u door aangepaste maatregelen zoveel mogelijk deze allergenen vermijden. In geval van allergie moet dit gebeuren in nauw overleg met de behandelende arts. Experimenteer nooit op eigen houtje. 
• Vermijd irriterende stoffen zoals wasproducten, cosmetica, enz. en draag handschoenen bij bepaalde werkjes (afwas, schilderwerken, tuinklussen&)
• Wol en synthetische textiel kunnen jeuk veroorzaken. Kies katoenen kleding voor die lichaamsdelen waar u last van eczeem hebt. 

Huidverzorging
Een goede conditie van de huid is essentieel. De huid van mensen met constitutioneel eczeem is meestal erg droog. Een droge huid raakt sneller geïrriteerd en jeukt eerder dan een normale huid. Een goede verzorging van de huid kan nieuwe verergeringen van het eczeem voorkomen, waardoor er minder medicinale zalf en andere geneesmiddelen nodig zijn.
• koude en droge lucht hebben een uitdrogend effect op de huid. Dus 's winters de lichaamsdelen die aan de buitenlucht worden blootgesteld zoals hoofd en handen goed insmeren. 
• Zonlicht heeft vaak een positieve invloed op eczeemklachten. Pas echter op dat u niet te veel aan het zonlicht wordt blootgesteld en zeker niet verbrandt. In sommige gevallen reageert de eczeem zo goed op zonlicht dat een ultravioletlicht therapie (PUVA of UVB) met kunstmatig zonlicht kan worden overwogen.
• Water en vooral zeep drogen de huid uit. Gebruik bij het wassen niet te veel zeep en was niet met te warm water. Hoe warmer het water, des te meer de huid uitdroogt. Ook wasproducten 'zonder zeep', die pH-neutraal (pH 5) of hypoallergeen of natuurproduct heten te zijn, kunnen allergieën veroorzaken. In bad is badolie een goed alternatief voor zeep. Een geschikte badolie irriteert de huid niet en zorgt voor een olielaagje op de huid. Tegenwoordig zijn er ook speciale oliën voor onder de douche (doucheolie). Wrijf de huid na het gebruik van bad- of doucheolie niet droog, want dan verdwijnt de olie in de handdoek. Dep de huid liever voorzichtig droog.
• Na het wassen is het verstandig de huid in te vetten met een aangepaste zalf. Het moet gaan om een neutrale, verzachtende zalf meestal op basis van vaseline/paraffine of zinkoxyde. Ze zijn te koop in de apotheek. Nadeel is dat dergelijke zalven heel vet zijn en dat de huid vettig aanvoelt en vaak langdurig blijft glimmen. 
• Natte verbanden zorgen voor afkoeling van de warme ontstoken huid en werken goed tegen de jeuk. Er zijn speciale buisverbanden ontwikkeld die s nachts kunnen worden toegepast. Het grote voordeel van deze therapie is dat het eczeem zonder hormoonzalf tot rust kan worden gebracht. 

Geneesmiddelen 
-Antihistaminica
Bij een allergische reactie komt histamine vrij. Histamine is een stof die onder andere jeuk veroorzaakt en de kleine bloedvaten in de huid doet uitzetten, waardoor de huid rood wordt en er bultjes (oedeem) kunnen ontstaan. Om de werking van histamine tegen te gaan kunnen antihistaminica gebruikt worden. 

-Hormoonzalven
Om de ontstekingsreactie van de huid te verminderen, zal de arts meestal een corticosteroïde crème voorschrijven die ontstekingsremmend werkt. Ze zijn zeer effectief maar moeten, omwille van de mogelijke ongewenste effecten (verdunning van de huid, huidstriemen, een toename van de omvang en van het aantal huidbloedvaten, een ongelijkmatige of gevlekte huidpigmentatie en acne), voorzichtig worden gebruikt. Daarbij moeten de voorschriften van de arts strict worden gevolgd.
• Meestal wordt aangeraden om corticosteroïden niet langer dan 3 tot 4 weken op dezelfde huidzone te gebruiken. 
• de zalf moet zo dun mogelijk worden aangebracht en alleen op de getroffen huiddelen.
• Corticosteroïden mogen niet worden gesmeerd op geïnfecteerde wonden, puistjes of een plek van een virusinfectie als Herpes (koortslip). 

-Teerzalf
Teerzalf (liquor carbonis detergens) heeft net als hormonenzalf een ontstekingsremmend effect op de huid.

-Immuunmodulatoren
Immunomodulatoren zijn geneesmiddelen die de overdreven reactie van het afweersysteem onderdrukken. Orale immunomodulatoren worden traditioneel gebruikt om het afstoten van organen na transplantatie te voorkomen. De immunomodulatoren tacrolimus (Protopic ®) en pimecrolimus (Elidel ®), in de vorm van een zalf voor lokale toepassing worden sinds enkele jaren gebruikt bij atopische dermatitis. 
Tacrolimus is aangewezen voor de behandeling van matig tot ernstige atopische dermatitis bij de volwassene en het kind ouder dan twee jaar, wanneer de conventionele behandelingen met lokale corticosteroïden onvoldoende doeltreffend zijn of niet verdragen worden. In tegenstelling tot lokale corticosteroïden lijkt tacrolimus op lange termijn geen nadelig effect op de huid te hebben, zoals het dunner worden van de huid. Daardoor is het ook op gevoeliger plaatsen, zoals het gezicht, rond de ogen.
Pimecrolimus wordt gebruikt vanaf de leeftijd van twee jaar voor de behandeling van lichte tot matige atopische dermatitis voor kortetermijnbehandeling van de symptomen, en op lange termijn, intermitterend, ter preventie van recidieven. Het gebruik van Elidel bij patiënten jonger dan 2 jaar is niet aanbevolen totdat verdere gegevens beschikbaar komen.
De ongewenste effecten van tacrolimus en pimecrolimus zijn vooral een branderig gevoel, jeuk of roodheid op de plaats waar de zalf wordt aangebracht. Deze ongewenste effecten verminderen (meestal) na een tweetal weken. Ze mogen niet gebruikt worden bij overgevoeligheid aan macroliden, en gedurende de zwangerschap en de periode van borstvoeding. Ze mogen ook niet gebruikt worden op huiddelen die aangetast zijn door acute virale huidinfecties (herpes simplex, waterpokken) oof geïnfecteerde atopische dermatitis. Voordat een behandeling wordt gestart, moeten de infecties op de te behandelen plaatsen verdwenen zijn.
Door hun immunosuppressief effect zouden tacrolimus en pimecrolimus het risico van huidtumoren door blootstelling aan de zon kunnen verhogen; hoewel een dergelijk effect niet bewezen is, wordt in de bijsluiter van deze geneesmiddelen gewezen op de noodzaak van goede bescherming tegen UV-stralen bij toepassing van deze middelen: minimale blootstelling aan de zon, gebruik van zonnefilters, bedekken van de huid met beschermende kledij, vermijden van PUVA-therapie, UV-B stralen of UV-licht van een solarium. Een zonnecrème met hoge beschermingsfactor tegen UV-A en UV-B-stralen moet worden gebruikt.

-Antibiotica
Huid die door eczeem is aangedaan is heeft een grote kans om met bacterieen geinfecteerd te raken. Een licht geinfecteerde huid kan worden behandeld door het tijdelijk met ontsmettende crème of antibiotica zalf in te smeren. Als de infectie uitgebreid is en nattende plekken en puistjes ontstaan kan een kuur met orale antibiotica nodig zijn.

-Ciclosporine
In uitzonderlijke gevallen wanneer de eczeem niet reageert op de gewone geneesmiddelen, kan de behandelende arts eventueel een kuur met ciclosporine (Neoral ®) voorschrijven. 
Ciclosporine is een immunomodulator die vooral gebruikt wordt om afstoting van organen na transplantatie te voorkomen. 
Het middel is vaak bijzonder effectief, maar kan slechts gedurende een beperkte tijd (meestal enkele maanden) worden toegepast. Er zijn vele mogelijke bijwerkingen beschreven, waaronder bloeddrukstijging en nierproblemen. Regelmatige controles van bloed en bloeddruk zijn noodzakelijk. Na stoppen kan het eczeem weer sterk terugkomen.

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Soes

Hoi Agnes
Ik had zelf 15 jaar last van eczeem en geen enkele zalf hielp mij. Een klein plekje op mijn been werd een hele grote plek. Heb zelf een creme gemaakt en na 1 week was mijn eczeem weg. Na een paar maanden sprak ik over mijn zelfgemaakte creme op mijn werk en een aantal mensen wilde het ook gebruiken. Ze hebben het gebruikt en tot nu heeft niemand meer last van hun eczeem.
Als je zelf mijn creme wilt gebruiken, kan je een potje van mij krijgen.
Vriendelijke groet
Soes
[email protected]

----------


## Agnes574

Ikzelf heb geen last van eczeem, maar mss andere leden hier wél!
Blij dat jij ervan af bent!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Mijn moeder heeft ook al enkele jaren eczeem zij heeft dat gekregen van haar werk toen ze nog metaalarbeider was.
Ze heeft zich ooit gestoot aan een stuk metaal en dat is nooit weggegaan.

----------


## Soes

> Ikzelf heb geen last van eczeem, maar mss andere leden hier wél!
> Blij dat jij ervan af bent!!
> Xx Ag


Hoi Agnes
Ik doe ook aan astmamassage. Heb een massage-olie gemixt waarmee ik mensen masseer met astmatische klachten. Per dag merken mensen dat ze steeds meer lucht krijgen.
Zoek mensen die deze klachten hebben.
Vriendelijke groet
Soes

----------


## Soes

Als je moeder mijn creme wilt gebruiken dan hoor ik het van je.
Soes

----------

